# Daily Chat: November 2016



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

As always, I am blown away by how quickly time passes.

Here it is already November. Before we know it, it will be Christmas time again!

I am curious though, do the seasons have an impact on your art?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I love this time of year when the trees are changing color. I took this picture of our north pasture today.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy November everyone. Just the picture of your field is beautiful. I love this time of year also, it is my favorite weather wise. The crispness of the air makes it so easy to breath. I sleep with the window open and cuddled up under the covers with my fur babies as heating blankets. 

Hi Cricket....as for the season effecting my art I think it does. I can not get myself enthused about painting a picture that is incongruent with the current season. I don't really understand that but it is definitely true. 

I started my first Christmas shopping on the weekend. I was extremely lucky to get 5 Hatchimals for my grandchildren. Hatchimals is the new crazy toy that is out of stock just as soon as the store gets them in. I've been trying for weeks to get them and I was extremely lucky to get 5 of them.

Hope every one has a great day/week/month.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

It is actually starting to feel cooler around here this week.

I am enjoying it.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it is going to be a beautiful month...


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The difference between the way Sarge and Ms. T enter the south pasture.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I decided that we are going to have pizza for our family Thanksgiving dinner at my house this year. On Thanksgiving day I go to my daughter-in-law's mother house and have a traditional Thanksgiving meal and then on the following Sunday I do another Thanksgiving get together at my house inviting those family members that don't go to that meal..... like my other daughter-in-law and her son. Well this year I just am not up to it at all, so I decided it's going to be a Pizza party at my house instead. :smile:

On the topic of art, I'm still working on my picture of New York in a snow storm. I'm happy with the way it is coming out but I can't do much each day so it is going really slow. My tremors are well under control and I can paint as well as ever (no comments please) but I am so tired (not sleepy just weak and exhausted) all the time so I spend most of my day in bed with my fur babies playing video games. :unhappy:

Just your horses are beautiful. That one running around looks so happy.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I enjoyed watching your horses Just. Thanks for posting them.

Terry, 1 thanks giving dinner is enough anyway. Good for you deciding on pizza. What time shall I come over?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey everyone! 

We have been busy, haven't had time for art or anything really. We are now in Florida, had a very eventful trip including the rig's brakes going out! Praise God no injuries or damage but a couple nights in a hotel and much stress. This was the bunny's (Freckles) first trip and I was so worried he was stressing over everything but he actually seemed to be having a good time in spite of it all! We are here safe and sound and I am looking forward to giving a lot more time to my art seeing I am not working this winter. :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Winter in Florida, good choice Susan! Sorry to hear about the stressful trip.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's hard to have any pity for someone wintering in Florida that doesn't need to work:sunglasses:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Just your horses are beautiful. That one running around looks so happy.


That's Sarge. He always runs into the pastures when they are first opened to him. We had a thorourbred and I would leave the gates between the pastures open the two would race all day long. Sarge is a special horse. One who if you are lucky, you have once in your lifetime.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> It's hard to have any pity for someone wintering in Florida that doesn't need to work:sunglasses:


Thanks or trying Dick! :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

What plans does everyone have for the Thanksgiving holiday?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife is cooking turkey dinner. I am going to do the hard job of watching football. We are going to have her daughter and grandsons here.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Christmas dinner at moms


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We have already attended several Thanksgiving dinners, I believe we will spend a quiet day at home avoiding turkey! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I could never get enough Turkey! We are going to my daughter-in-law's mom place for Thanksgiving. She is having a large group and everyone brings something. :laugh: I'm going to bring the string-bean casserole. I'm taking along my granddaughter from my other son so all my grandchildren will be there.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Have a fantastic Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I had a sudden change in plans and am spending a romantic :ImaPoser: Thanksgiving with just my hubby.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I started a December thread.
http://www.artistforum.com/off-topic/daily-chat-december-2016-a-38730/


----------

